# Tabelle kopieren (Superbase -> Access)



## Verjigorm (22. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe grade die Aufgabe den Tabelleninhalt einer Superbase-Datenbank in Access zu überführen.
Das Auslesen der Daten aus Superbase per JDBCODBC war kein Problem.

jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, wie erstelle ich die neue Tabelle, wenn ich die Struktur der alten nicht kenne?

Ich habe ein Resultset welches den Inhalt der Superbase-Tabelle beinhaltet.
Nun möchte ich daraus eine 1:1 Kopie in Access erstellen.

Gibt es dazu einen einfachen Weg oder muss ich mir über die ResultSetMetadaten erst die Spaltennamen besorgen und erst die Tabelle in Access aufbauen und dann befüllen?

Sind einige Tabellen, weswegen es automatisch ablaufen soll.
Ich hoffe die Problematik wurde klar 


mfg Verjigorm


----------



## maki (22. Aug 2008)

Würde da ein Tool (zB Enterprise Architect) einsetzen mit welchem zuerst die alte Tabellenstruktur ausgelesen wird und danach eine DDL für Access erstellt wird.

Die Daten kannst du ja dann immer noch "manuell" mit JDBC kopieren wenn du möchtest.


----------

